
New study estimates the odds of life and intelligence emerging beyond our planet - mmhsieh
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-odds-life-intelligence-emerging-planet.html
======
billme
Core issue is this defines life by what life is like on Earth, which would be
like super intelligent species of fish on a planet completely covered in water
attempting to define what life would be like on another planet.

